# Lake of the Ozarks



## hemingway (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi there folks. Went to the Lake of the Ozarks this weekend for an anniversary (11th) trip with my wife. As such, she declared that this was not "an excuse to take pictures of bugs". So I didn't have a tripod or a true macro lens with me, but I shot some pictures of the flora and fauna I came across as we went to see other sites in the park. All shots are taken with a Zuiko 12-60mm 2.8-4 portrait lens mounted on an Olympus E-510 body. I am far from an expert on identifying any of the below, so input is appreciated. 

*Outside the Ozark Caverns, right after a heavy rain:*

Some kind of assassin nymph?







No idea, but found many of these little guys on yellow flowers like this:







Again, no idea, and I didn't even notice the insect until I came over to take pictures of the flower:







I think this one's a robber fly, and he made a very loud buzzing noise flying around. This was a long shot, but you get the idea:







A neat (I think) picture of a budding thistle:







*From a glade in Lake of the Ozarks State Park:*

A swallowtail of some sort:







A millipede in the woods at the edge of the glade:







A spider of some sort -- these guys were all over in the woods:







Not sure what kind of flower, but some neat texture in this bud:







A pretty yellow flower:







A pretty pink flower:







Finally, a picture of me that my wife took to send to my Mom. Apparently this "reminded her of our honeymoon". I think that sounds romantic, but I guess it's commentary on the fact that I came back from our honeymoon with more pictures of animals and plants than her (If only digital cameras had been better quality back then).







I'll look forward to any identifications or feedback people have. I am also looking for a good macro lens on the four-thirds mount, if anybody has suggestions. 

Kris

---------- Post added 08-14-2011 at 06:28 PM ----------

Just noticed how small the pictures came out. I have bigger versions of most of them, if anybody wants. Since I'm especially interested in the assassin nymph, here's a crop down. I also have other angles of the little guy that highlight other features if need be.

Kris


----------

